# Comment télécharger IE6 pour Canal + à la demande ?



## oswald06 (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais utiliser le service "Canal + à la demande" qui permet de revoir les émissions de la chaîne mais ce n'est apparemment possible que sous IE6. J'ai cru comprendre que Windows ne mettait plus à dispo ce logiciel donc est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution?!!! Pour télécharger IE6 ou ultérieur? Pour utiliser "Canal + à la demande" sans IE6 ?
Merci de votre aide,
Audrey


----------



## twinworld (6 Avril 2009)

vous voulez faire tourner IE6 sur une session Mac ou sur une session Windows ? Parce que dans le premier cas, il y a de fortes chances que même avec la version 6 d'Internet Explorer sur Mac, vous n'arriviez à rien quand même. 

J'avais eu les mêmes interrogations pour voir Eurosport sur leur site et qui demandait aussi IE6. Mais une fois installé, je me suis rendu compte que ça ne fonctionnait quand même pas.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Une seule solution malheureusement Bootcamp et installer Windows ou plutôt deux avec VMWare Fusion mais tu dois payer le logiciel.

Quelles émissions désire-tu revoir ? Parce qu'elles sont visionnables en ligne sans problème.


----------



## divoli (6 Avril 2009)

Effectivement, comme indiqué sur le site de Canal, il faut Windows XP (ou ultérieur) ainsi que Internet Explorer 6 (ou ultérieur) et Windows Media Player 10 (ou ultéririeur). Ce sont des restrictions que l'on retrouve sur beaucoup de sites, notamment ceux proposant de la VOD.

Donc il faudrait installer Windows en natif ou en virtuel (cela devrait aussi fonctionner avec VirtualBox, qui est gratuit, mais il va bien falloir payer une licence de Windows).


----------

